# Leak in Home AC system



## Vivien Hunnicutt (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a home that was built in 1999. When the air was first turned on, it was great. 2 months later the freon was gone. The installing company got out there and did some soldering around where the hoses go into the condesor. Seemed fine until last year and had to have freon put in. Again in March of this year. By middle of September, started freezing up right at where the hose comes out of the A/C cabinet in the basement, and a small freeze up where the hose is attached to condensor outside. Have been told it will cost me $800 to have the leak chased down and the coil replaced. I am widowed and have no one to ask in the profession if this is a fair price, or if there are other places to look for the leak. Help.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, this seems to be about the going price for an evaporator coil replacement which is the common area where these start to leak. I just spent $900 for mine to be replaced. Make sure the company that does your replacement checks for all leaks and guarantees the work and you should be OK for another 5 - 10 years....


----------

